# (Not so) New and Improved Austin Herf Thread



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey all,

Folks in the Austin/Central Texas area are welcome to come out to Little Woodrow's at Parmer and McNeil on Sundays around 1 p.m.

I will work to be more diligent in bumping this thread weekly, and hope that any B/SOTLs in the area or visiting will post in that they plan to drop by. BTW, the place does not allow kiddos so spouses are cool but leave the offspring at grandma's :tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

muziq said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Folks in the Austin/Central Texas area are welcome to come out to Little Woodrow's at Parmer and McNeil on Sundays around 1 p.m.
> 
> I will work to be more diligent in bumping this thread weekly, and hope that any B/SOTLs in the area or visiting will post in that they plan to drop by. BTW, the place does not allow kiddos so spouses are cool but leave the offspring at grandma's :tu


Any other times but Sunday at 1pm. I have got to get my rest sometime.

tt:cb


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi folks--slight change of plans for this weekend. The 80th annual Austin Kite Festival is going on at Zilker Park downtown tomorrow (Sunday), so we are going to meet at Uncle Billy's on Barton Springs Rd. about 1 p.m. tomorrow afternoon, and, weather permitting, walk down to Zilker to take in the kite festivities. Should be a really good time! Due to a possibility of rain, please check the thread tomorrow and I'll post close to noon what our plans look like. Ttours, you should come out if you aren't sleeping/resting!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump. Weather is looking hit-or-miss this morning, but I think the plan is still on for meeting at Uncle Billy's and walking to the kite festival. Come with herfadors ready!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Had a great time yesterday with Till/Tfar, Greg/Williegstyles, Jason and my gf Kimberly out at the 80th Annual Austin Kite Festival plus beverages & food at Uncle Billy's. If you're in Austin and need to slake your thirst, I highly recommend UB's for good local brew. At the moment they're featuring a mildly smoked porter that's subtle and smooth, as well as their Wood Eye Rye with tons of hops and lots of character. Oh yah, they do growlers of everything so you can take the fun with you. :tu


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

mike told me about sundays at woodrows and i'm definitely gonna make the next one i can when i'm in town next. 

anyone down for meeting at habana on south congress on 3/20? happy hour on thursday (4-7pm) has 8 chick wings for $2.

bruce


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

muziq said:


> Hi folks--slight change of plans for this weekend. The 80th annual Austin Kite Festival is going on at Zilker Park downtown tomorrow (Sunday), so we are going to meet at Uncle Billy's on Barton Springs Rd. about 1 p.m. tomorrow afternoon, and, weather permitting, walk down to Zilker to take in the kite festivities. Should be a really good time! Due to a possibility of rain, please check the thread tomorrow and I'll post close to noon what our plans look like. Ttours, you should come out if you aren't sleeping/resting!


Until this summer I am a Monday-Friday guy. We are selling our house and should move down this summer and then be full time.

Let me know if we do an evening and I am in.

ie 3/20 with Bruce

tt:cb


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

muziq said:


> Had a great time yesterday with Till/Tfar, Greg/Williegstyles, Jason and my gf Kimberly out at the 80th Annual Austin Kite Festival plus beverages & food at Uncle Billy's. If you're in Austin and need to slake your thirst, I highly recommend UB's for good local brew. At the moment they're featuring a mildly smoked porter that's subtle and smooth, as well as their Wood Eye Rye with tons of hops and lots of character. Oh yah, they do growlers of everything so you can take the fun with you. :tu


Yes, great afternoon with the guys and Heath's lady. Too bad we didn't get to fly a kite, though.

Till


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump; not sure if anyone is planning to head to Little Woodrow's on 3/9, but I'm not going to be able to attend. Got tix to the UT/Ok State bball game for the afternoon :fu Definitely see y'all next week, though!


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry, I cannot make it tomorrow. Other obligations already. You'll have fun without me, I'm sure.

Till


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

ttours said:


> Until this summer I am a Monday-Friday guy. We are selling our house and should move down this summer and then be full time.
> 
> Let me know if we do an evening and I am in.
> 
> ...


sweet!! anyone else in?

bruce


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

broozer said:


> sweet!! anyone else in?
> 
> bruce


I think I am...:tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

broozer said:


> sweet!! anyone else in?
> 
> bruce


Bump--Bruce, you got a time for us to show up at Habana Restaurant this Thursday? Anyone else in?


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry, gents. I already have plans for that evening. Unfortunately, I won't be able to smoke a cigar there.

Till


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Austin meet up, 3/20, Habana Restaurant*

Hey Bruce (and anyone else checking this!)--I'll probably get there about 4:30 or so, and can only stay until about 6 p.m., but I'll definitely come out and bring a smoke or two. Should be fun!


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Austin meet up, 3/20, Habana Restaurant*



muziq said:


> Hey Bruce (and anyone else checking this!)--I'll probably get there about 4:30 or so, and can only stay until about 6 p.m., but I'll definitely come out and bring a smoke or two. Should be fun!


i'll see ya there. maybe mike will drive down? come on MIKE!!

bruce


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

oh yeah, thursdays happy hour special (4-7) is 8 fried chicken wings with a really good dipping sauce (paprika, garlic, pepper and lime juice). 8 for $2 and there's usually a deal on a specific beer.

bruce


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

broozer said:


> oh yeah, thursdays happy hour special (4-7) is 8 fried chicken wings with a really good dipping sauce (paprika, garlic, pepper and lime juice). 8 for $2 and there's usually a deal on a specific beer.
> 
> bruce


Bruce--those chicken wings were f-ing great, as was the whole restaurant. I'm DEFINITELY heading back there for a nice dinner sometime. Thanks for the suggestion, and I enjoyed meeting up and smoking with you. Definitely try to make it out sometime on the weekends up at Little Woodrow's.

FYI--because this is Easter weekend, it seems likely that no one will be up at LW's this Sunday. I know I'll be out of town until late Sunday evening, as will Jason and Greg, I think. I'll post a reminder in this thread for the following weekend.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah, i keep telling people they'll love that place if they just go there once. so far i haven't met anyone that doesn't like it there. 

keep me informed about sundays up north......or maybe we can move it down to havana one sunday. :ss

bruce


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

broozer said:


> yeah, i keep telling people they'll love that place if they just go there once. so far i haven't met anyone that doesn't like it there.
> 
> keep me informed about sundays up north......or maybe we can move it down to havana one sunday. :ss
> 
> bruce


Hey Bruce--I'll PM you just to be sure, but Jason and I will definitely be out at LW's at Parmer & McNeil this afternoon (Sunday), around 1 p.m. or so. There's a UT game on and that will make the place pack in quickly, but Jason usually gets there early and holds either a big booth or the leather couch area for us. If you're up, come on out!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Another bump for herfin' today, same place (Little Woodrow's on Parmer), same time (1 p.m.-ish).


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

muziq said:


> Another bump for herfin' today, same place (Little Woodrow's on Parmer), same time (1 p.m.-ish).


OOOOOOOPS! Sorry, disregard. Problems have come up and doesn't look like anyone is going to be able to make it out today. Sorry guys--sorry Bruce!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey all - checkin' in to see who might be down to herf tomorrow (Sunday) at Little Woodrows in the early afternoon. PM me if you think you might make it out. HUZZA!


----------

